# My Doc has given up on me :-(



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

My DH and I have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now. I have PCOS and my husband although has a higher than normal sperm count has 95% abnormalities. After tests, a lap and dye op and almost 6 months on clomid sadly no joy. My Doctor gave me 6 more months of clomid (50gm) and discharged me, he says there is nothing more he can do for me. We have been denied IVF on the NHS due to my age, I am 38. We are not sure if IVF is the right route for us to go down and I have just found out this morning to *only discuss* the likelihood of us conceiving through a course of privately-funded IVF with a specialist it would be the end of July before we can get to see him. A 5 month wait just to get a few answers, I do not have this time! I feel totally let down and abandoned.

I was on the impression that you could only take 6 months of clomid due to the damage it causes but my Doctor assured me he's happy to prescribe me even 12 more months of clomid without the worry of it causing much harm. I can put up with the side effects (just about!) but I am worried that it's doing more harm than good if I continue taking it. I don't have much faith in this Doctor and it's a struggle (if not impossible) to get any advice on what to do without having to wait months. I would like to know if anyone is in the same position as me? Any advice would be welcome!

From a very fed up FoxB


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

huni thats unfair huh can he not give you a higher dossage of clomid?? normally they do scans and check if you are ovulating and then if not put you on a higher dossage! have you been refured to fertillity clinic if not ask to be they may do more? takecare lv selinaxxxx


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

I was on 50mg for the first cycle, then on 100mg for the second but when progesterone levels were checked on day 21 it was a whopping 127mnol! So, we reduced it back down to 50mg. It works for me on 50mg. Well, I'm not pregnant and it gives me horrible side effects but it makes me have regular cycles and I ovulate. I've had 2 Doctor appointments only since I started clomid nearly 6 months ago and have had no scans/tests etc except for the progesterone test that I had push him for. We have only been referred to a fertility Doctor for IVF on the NHS, no fertility clinic. He's not very forthcoming with information, most of what I know are from books and the web. It took the Doctors 7 months to prescribe clomid of which I found out recently the first Doctor recommended me having it back in March last year! Because I kept seeing a different Doctor each time they didn't bother reading my file and it kept getting missed. I'm so annoyed about it all, it's not as if I have time to waste!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Fox,

    your doctor sounds rubbish, there are loads of women on here going through IVF that are older than you, they would probably do ICSI if your DH's sperm are 95%abnormal. If you are paying privately then you should get seen within a couple of weeks, we did. Maybe look at different clinics in the area and book a private consultation. Try this website to find clinics near you!!

http://www.ivf-infertility.com/ivf/centres/

Good luck

Julia
xxxx

/links


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

Firstly, big hugs, why is everything so difficult!

But you are very lucky - you have found this resource, and who is going to mess with a bunch of women on clomid!  Seriously, I am sure lots of people on here can give you really good advice...

Get onto the ICSI board and ask around for anyone in your area, they can give you the low down on how to get seen.  There are ways and means - my best friend went privately for one consultation and then got into the NHS clinic for clomid, with no wait (while I waited 12 months) and then went to injectibles and is pregnant after one go.

Clomid may work and you could keep taking it until you get seen, but I think you should work to the plan that you need to be seen for ICSI and if it happens in the meantime great.

Have you just seen your GP? Mine doesn't understand clomid at all and offered it to me ages ago, but with no scanning etc, and it turns out I only ovulate with one follicle at 150mg - the GP would never have given that to me...

Remember you could move on to injectibles next instead of clomid while waiting for IVF etc - my advice if the wait is really so long to be seen for ivf, go to a private clinic to be seen for clomid/injectibles, there shouldn't be such a long wait for that - have the initial consultation for a second opinion and then work from there.

Fingers crossed for you!

Julie


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

**Mrs S.L .B** said:


> huni thats unfair huh can he not give you a higher dossage of clomid?? normally they do scans and check if you are ovulating and then if not put you on a higher dossage! have you been refured to fertillity clinic if not ask to be they may do more? takecare lv selinaxxxx


its easy to say can they give you a higher dosage but there are reasons like fox has said that her dosage was as it was, as for scans not every hospital gives them like mine never gave them to me some clinics do do day 21 to see if you have ovulated but again not all

Fox hunny i am sorry you have to go through this  i would consider if you dont want to wait going for a private consult + like someone has said look at different clinics, it sounds like you have had enough now + i dont blame you, i wish you all the luck in the world + hope you can find a con thats can help you + most of all someone you can trust to do what is best for you 

xxx


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much for taking the time out and replying, it's much appreciated. For the first time I don't feel alone! A few close friends know about our situation and although sympathise have no real idea what people like us go through (most who have fell pregnant since we have been trying which doesn't help, some twice!).

I don't know much about ICSI, it's a bit like IVF isn't it? As far as I know they say it doesn't work when using poor quality eggs and considering I have PCOS and a luteal phase defect I am not sure how healthy my eggs are. It's something I would like to discuss further with a Doctor though. I have discussed a few of the options mentioned (trigger shots, injectibles etc) but he said it wouldn't really work for me and advised me against it. I can see why some of the other drugs people are on wouldn't help me but thought with having a short luteal phase trigger shots would be good to try. I have managed to lengthen my luteal phase from 8 days to 12 days by taking 100gm Vitamin B6 each day but thought it would still be better if I could get that damn egg to ovulate earlier!! 

What ever we decide we will definitely go private. It's just making that decision! It's also finding a Doctor that will actually help us and not look at us as another statistic. I will check out that site Julia - thank you.

Anyway, I am 2/3 days away from finding out if I am pregnant on my 5th cycle of clomid so I may not need to do anything! Here's hoping...

Thanks again for all your advice and hugs. I don't know all of your situations but I hope that things are going well for you.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

goodluck hunny i wish you all the luck in the world 

xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Good luck FOX, i hope you don't need to go down the IVF route,             

Keep us posted

Julia
xxxx


----------

